# Restoring the Klein paint



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi, I recently purchased a Rascal on eBay, in good condition, excepting some dents. It is "Sun Burst" paint job based on two main colors, "Light yellow" and "Fuchsia" or "Magenta". Fortunately I found some kind of fluor spray paint for this last color and it matches well the original (see the last pic) ...but for the yellow I've tried three types (the same fluor, Sinthetic Esmalt (I don't know if you use this name in other countries than Spain) ...and an Acrilic based paint, ...but, it is absolutely impossible to match that yellow with any of them...

Anyone have restored a "SunBurst" Klein? what kind of paint does he used??

(I don't know if exists a similar thread already, anyway would be interesting to heard your experiencies restoring the Klein's paint)

Thanks.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*See Page 34*

http://www.kleinjapan.com/tech_guide/pre97_klein_tech_manual.pdf

A Trek dealer should be able to get you most of the Klein touch up colours.

If those are the worst spots I'd say leave them.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Hey nice frame!!*

A good automotive paint supplier can match any color.

I believe those may be dayglo pigments.....

http://www.dayglo.com/products_paint.asp

Don't know about availability in europe though.

looks like they have an online store

http://www.dayglostore.com/

solvent based paints here

http://www.dayglostore.com/catalog_browse.asp?parNbr=569


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

hello Chris... anyway the frame is in almost perfect condition... I'll post here the assembled bike when finished... :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

palmix said:


> hello Chris... anyway the frame is in almost perfect condition... I'll post here the assembled bike when finished... :thumbsup:


Look forward to seeing it :thumbsup:


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck touching it up. I wrenched for a major Klein dealer at that time and had to do this a lot back then and was a total PITA. Those paint jobs used to have a special touch-up kits available for about $30 back in the early '90s. The main problem is not so much the multi-layer aspect as the fade aspect. The linear fade was designed that from a certain angle the bike would look a solid color, interesting idea.

The colors were specific for Klein and the base color is as important as the top coat, so you're not going to be able to just pick something up. You might be able to find something close though if you take it to a professional painter and let them experiment. Unless you're willing to lay down a good bit of cash I'd say just leave it be. A touch up can be just as noticeable as a chip if it's not right as can be seen in your last pic.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

As mentioned, a mediocre touch up is bad (worse IMHO) than a chip. Problem is that they are on the fades as are probably not fixable. The airlines scratched my bike near a fade and they were assessed, by a professional paint shop, the entire cost of paint (in my case, far more expensive than a Klein paintjob). The paint shop said that if a car is damaged in such an area, they repaint the entire door or hood. 

In general, fade zones aren´t easily fixable. There are exceptions, but I wouldn´t count on this being one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IMO, just build and ride it.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a Klein. Just get something in a rattle can at the local home center and call it good!  

Seriously, I would ride it as is.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

palmix said:


> Fortunately I found some kind of fluor spray paint for this last color and it matches well the original
> 
> Thanks.


Looking at the chainstay I wouldn't bother with that one too much. I would get a large chain stay guard and apply it to the top. you won't see those chips :thumbsup:

You already did a fine job with the chainsuck. It looks great because once you put a crank and chainrings on there you won't be able to see that either.

We all strive for perfection (some more than others  but at the end of the day it is a machine that is meant to be ridden and you will probably experience more chain suck at some point......


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

yes, that "fluorescent fucsia" matches almost perfectly that "pink with a bit orange" of several damaged areas in the frame... and changes wiht the light as the original changes... Another example in the pics (yes, I'm a perfectionist) I buyed that paint to a chinese man -but is Made in Spain http://www.novasolspray.com/ if you are interested-.

Anyway the yellow from the same brand isn't as good...
______________


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

this paint changes with the light! ...see another photo:
_________


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

you're experiencing exactly what anyone so far has experienced when trying to fix Klein paints. you cannot match them perfectly. it's not only the fade but also because there are three different colors in up to 3 layers involved: Yellow, White and Pink. Plus the fades resulting from different thicknesses of yellow and pink on the white base coat. Yellow over pink over white gives Flare etc. 

Sunburst
DESIRED COLOR BASE COAT SECOND COAT THIRD COAT
Yellow White Yellow None
Flare White Pink Yellow
Pink White Pink None


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

I've had two Klein frames touched up perfectly, both linear fades, but I had a professional bike frame painter do it and he stressed the difficulty in working on it.

As prior posts mentioned, the colors are built up so one-color paint isn't perfect. Also, you can't just patch up a chip but you have to sand down the area around it to prep the gradient-blend, then reapply and feather each paint layer. It's somewhat easier on a full repaint but a huge PITA on touch-up.

Though, honestly, these tips are only relevant if you're going for a flawless match, e.g. Anal, e.g, Me.


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Team/ Gator Klein re-spray project.

Retrobike thread here:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48408


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

yes, I've seen that thread, the difficulty of my "project" is to retouch up those small areas matching the original paint... Please post photos of your jobs!!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Copied from the manual to which Shayne linked :

*TOUCH-UP PAINT INSTRUCTIONS*
Durethane enamel is a polyurethane paint. Polyurethane paint must be mixed with a catalyst before application.

The proper mixture is one part paint, one part catalyst. Once mixed, the paint will not remain stable and can't be used again. In order to achieve the desired color, a
two or three coat process is necessary. Each coat should be allowed to dry before applying additional coats.

Small touch-ups may not require the base coat.

All coats, including the base coat, must be mixed equally with the catalyst. Each coat of paint should be applied singularly and allowed to dry before the next coat is applied.

Touch-up areas will not obtain a glossy finish due to the lack of a clear coat.

The following is a list of past production colors. You must follow the directions in order to obtain a reasonable color match.

*Desired Color
Sunburst*

Base/Second/Third

Yellow: White, Yellow, None
Flare: White, Pink, Yellow
Pink: White, Pink, None


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

You also will have a hard time finding the adaptor socket to plug the charger into to make the paint as bright as it used to be...


----------



## Mrsirplus (Jul 18, 2011)

*Klein Mantra race with Koi Sunburst*

Hey guy's not sure how old this thread is but is there a site or official place where you can get info on getting an original Klein paint job done? I've been riding a 98 Mantra and picked up a Mantra Comp that I'd like to have painted to the original 
'Koi" sunburst color. Klein paint jobs are near bullet proof and I'd like to find a place that knows how to do the original process. Is Gary Klein around to ask


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Mrsirplus said:


> Hey guy's not sure how old this thread is ...


Why are you not sure? It says right there on the post above yours that this thread died on Feb 13th 2009.

Zombie thread! Zombie thread!

bump bump bump

bump bump bump

Zombie thread! Zombie thread!

etc. ad nauseum.

BTW. Mr Klein make telescopes now I believe, least that's what I heard.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Do some searches about frame painters that others can recommend, there is plenty on VRC. There are those who say they can do Klein paints jobs exactly but some have found mixed results. Go to a professional shop, they can match Koi. If you want decals, make sure that they are high quality (see previous mention of mixed results, there is some real crap out there).

Original Klein paints are no longer available but a good shop can match them very closely. I had a three color fade done seven years later (meaning original paints not available and minor fading) but they matched it exactly, albeit for $110 for paint matching fees but well worth it.


----------



## Mrsirplus (Jul 18, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the advise guy's. MTBR has grown way huge since my first visit back in the late 90's. Now that I think of it it was this sites user reviews that brought me to being a Klein rider in the first place. I definitely need to spend more time running through the forums to get reeducated on all the wisdom provided in here. This old Clydesdale is going to spending a lot more time in the VRC area for sure.


----------

